# Clinton River Access Points?



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Looking for access points for the Clinton. Have the itch to get out and wet a line this weekend, but I have to work so I need to stay close to home. I have only been to the Clinton once and that was at Yates. Any other suggestions? 

Also, if anyone else would like to go, I'm game. Just let me know.

Thanks, and Happy Holidays!

nymph


----------



## mrsteel (Jan 17, 2001)

hey nymph i am very close to you the next city over by st joan of arc church i would love to go with you considering i love to fish the clinton but have no way of getting there because my ride is broke but i would be more than happy to throw you some gas money there are 2 access points i know they are the hayloft and river bend park both on ryan road if you would like to take me with you give me a ring at 313 343 8869  it would be fun looking forward to hearing from you see ya later


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

mrsteel,

Sorry I didn't get back with you before the weekend about hitting the Clinton. I wound up getting stuck at work and never did get out to fish. However, I do plan to wet a line a few times throughout the winter. Stay in touch, maybe we can take a road trip sometime after the new year.

nymph

p.s. Thanks for your response...


----------



## mrsteel (Jan 17, 2001)

hey nymph it is alright i understand work gets in the way alot. fishin is not worth losing your job espeacialy with the recession and yeah it would be cool to wet a line sometime this winter that would be great i will keep in touch have a great holiday ok i will talk to later bye


----------

